# My New Big Little Setup!



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Big thank you to @[email protected] for being such a great seller









I could be wrong but this may be the first EK/La Pav combo ever? Most people must surely find the Big Little setup quite hilarious!

Really interesting results extracting 12g into a full shot glass like a Perger "coffee shot"


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That is insanely disproportionate! But well done


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2015)

Cheers Mark @fatboyslim! Love the setup, going to have to put a La Pavoni on my wish list I think. Have fun with the EK and thanks again for coming down today.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Holy wind turbine! Brilliant set up.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Be really interesting to see how these two get along, I think you'll be treading a path that few have done before! Well done, enjoy it ?


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Although not the same, I've had fantastic shots when I've teamed up the EK with a caravel. i;m sure you're going to have lots of fun experimenting.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Quality set up

See no issue with size my tin hat lives in the shadow of the R120









John


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I've had way way too much coffee today already but I've finally nailed the "coffee shot". 12g of coffee into about 60ml or the full volume of the la pav.

Every single one of these shots has been fantastic. Not bitter at all but incredibly moreish and delicious. This is where this setup has started to shine.

I would have another coffee shot right now but I'd been well over the edge if I did. Going to have to have something to eat....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Your still in lungo espresso territory at the moment ...

Glad it's tasty though .

http://www.mahlkoenig.com/file/download/default/id/6981

If your gonna go perger coffee shot , your gonna need a pump machine to get to 250-300 ml


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Your still in lungo espresso territory at the moment ...
> 
> Glad it's tasty though .
> 
> ...


Yeh I've moved away from pump machines entirely and with the la pav 60ml is roughly the total volume of the group head thing.

I'm not trying to copy that entirely, it's something in between a traditional espresso and a Perger Coffee Shot [PCS]. They are outstanding in my eyes though.

Now I just need a refractometer.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I made a shortish video of my la pavoni long shots!

(Available in 1080p!)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> Yeh I've moved away from pump machines entirely and with the la pav 60ml is roughly the total volume of the group head thing.
> 
> I'm not trying to copy that entirely, it's something in between a traditional espresso and a Perger Coffee Shot [PCS]. They are outstanding in my eyes though.
> 
> Now I just need a refractometer.


You would need to use scales for the output


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> You would need to use scales for the output


Nah its fine, roughly gauge by volume and pretty much always seems to taste fantastic


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Good stuff. Looks like you're right near the limit with your grind, how hard to you have to pull? On the caravel is be struggling at that sort of grind.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

unoll said:


> Good stuff. Looks like you're right near the limit with your grind, how hard to you have to pull? On the caravel is be struggling at that sort of grind.


Its quite a gentle pull to be honest and I very quickly back off the pressure applied. Being able to go finer on the grind would be good but I'm not buying turkish burrs (as they can't do brewed?)


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

reminds me of arnie and danny devito in twins


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

unoll said:


> Good stuff. Looks like you're right near the limit with your grind, how hard to you have to pull? On the caravel is be struggling at that sort of grind.


It is on the limit with the grind, it won't go any further/finer without re-calibrating the grinder lol

Had a play with it myself the other day and it does create some wonderful shots. Made a decaf with the Horsham Mexican (from defrosted beans, not stale I hasten to add..) and although it looked like it was going to be a sink-shot (started pouring after 5 seconds IIRC, and the lever just needed helping down) it was really pretty good..

As for a BIGlittle setup, I'm pretty sure I've seen an R120/La Pavoni combo somewhere lol


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Yup, mine







(amongst other machines)









John


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

johnealey said:


> Yup, mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically it's a gaggia not a pavoni


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Agreed but for sake of amusement decided not to add that the difference was a badge on the front and a tin hat









John


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

johnealey said:


> Agreed but for sake of amusement decided not to add that the difference was a badge on the front and a tin hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish mine had a tin hat


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Another video I made, this time in 4K! Tried to speed things up a bit this time.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

nice workflow, looks really great in 4k on retina display, good music









how was the coffee?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Stanic said:


> nice workflow, looks really great in 4k on retina display, good music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yummy yummy! I'm on my last bag of Has Bean LSOL and every espresso is a stunner.

Happy to provide evidence of this if anyone is in York







@Rhys


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Love watching these. Cool music


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Is that just one lever pull for the shot?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Is that just one lever pull for the shot?


Yes but I do a very elaborate pull up, very slow for as slow a pre-infusion as possible.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And a coarser grind to get that many drips through at 1 bar pre infusion


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> And a coarser grind to get that many drips through at 1 bar pre infusion


I'm at finest setting with coffee burrs. Might need to adjust them to see if they can go any finer though.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't bother if you are enjoying the drink


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Don't bother if you are enjoying the drink


This ^^^^


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Another video (you're under no obligation to watch any of them) showing slower extraction after aligning EK burrs.

Also shows how I cool the group and it has a silly soundtrack


----------

